# One BADA$$ Flounder rig for sale



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Since it'll be October before it clears up after this flood. Make offer!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Make offer on?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JJam stay off my boat!!! 1 crisp dollar bill!!! That's my offer!!! All I can offer since we have NO CLUE what we are offering $$$ fer???


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Two dolla for the mystery item.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

All in I will go $5.00, and some fresh cookies


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Two dolla for the mystery item.


Dang it Joe.....$3.00!!!:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ycanti said:


> All in I will go $5.00, and some fresh cookies


Ahhhh ya'll are killing me!!! $ 10.00!!!! hahaha


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

jjam said:


> Make offer on?


...


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I thought the heading was self explanatory but here she is. Idk what y'all are gonna use her for lol


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd use it to get somewhere. That's the only option for me today.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Mike...but you know they say you pour money into a boat, so posting it upside down just means the money will fall out! 

PK Lope....I remember the sled now.....Good looking ride, so what you looking to get outta it? Curious minds wanna know???


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You're right Bobby, It will be a long long time before any of this mess clears up. Thought last year was bad, but the first half of this year will be undoable. After all this runoff hits you will be able to track a deer across the bay.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> You're right Bobby, It will be a long long time before any of this mess clears up. Thought last year was bad, but the first half of this year will be undoable. After all this runoff hits you will be able to track a deer across the bay.


Ha!!! Track a deer across the bay!!!!

She's really not for sale just making a point that she's gonna sit right there for a while


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Knew you weren't serious, just flustrated like the rest of us. Seriously after Danny and far less rain it took two months for the water to clear. Hopefully it will get right before the Fall. HOPEFULLY

The other side is Mother Nature is doing a great job of protecting the resource. Between her and the federal government the fish quota will be slim.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Did you really have to use federal government and fish quota on this thread? I've gotten my fill of that lately with another species


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry Bobby, All I was trying to say is it really sucks.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

It won't be doable for at least a month and a half. All I can do is keep the batteries charged and wait, wait, and wait some more.


----------

